# How Far Will It Go?



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Can't answers your question but if you get Snipsey's app and you can do it yourself. 

Gretio, bi scan and torque and the recommended blue tooth obd adapter.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@SethMarshallAllen 

How did it go?


----------

